# Neck collars, legs bands



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

How many neck collared Canadas do you guys shoot in a year. I have a friend that is up to 39 for the year. He has sent me pictures of most of them. He is in the rural midwest so I dont think they are close to an urban population where they might band a lot of birds. I have never shot a neck collared canada.

I lived in Chicago and my best band day ever was a Jack minor canada leg band a usfws canada leg band and a mallard all in one morning. I was 249 yards from the nearest house. No neck collared birds though


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

39 collars in a year???????? wow, wheres he at? thats where I want to go!!! i've only witnessed 2 collared snows shot in my life, as for canadas i've never even see a collared canada in real life


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Off topic but i have only shot 1 neck colored snow(ross) a leg band on a mature snow and i believe just one mallard

39, must know how to pick them out i guess :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

yeah i'm pretty sure that guy must be hunting the field right next door to the banding pond. ZERO for me, guess it just depends on where you hunt.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

That guy is definitly hunting on top of a banding area It's unfortunate for the banding program and other hunters further away hoping one would make it into their spread. how close to the area are the reports stating they were banded and I'll bet they were done this year! Guys like that are why others in your area shoot or see zero. what's the total number of geese he's shot this year I'll bet is probably 39 just picking out the collared bird pulling the trigger than wait for the next. Maybe it's time he lets some go for the next guy. I think there's a word for that!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

When I was young we used to have a flock of 300-500 birds show up in the fields by my house around September 15th every year and there were 15-20 collared honkers in the flock, used to be fun just to watch them with binos feed across a field but I haven't seen a collared bird now for five or six years, sure would like to see them again. Wouldn't be too bad harvesting one either.


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

e-bay. buyer of bands


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

In WA they purposely put neck collars on the dusky cross breeds as they want them dead. If he is shooting that many I don't think you can say he is hurting the program. If those birds are not migrating the Feds will use that info. They may suspect that any way and the band/collars will prove it. If he is buying them on e-bay well maybe he needs an Austin Powers pump!!


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

lol thats good


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah I don't think i could hunt with anyone that's bought bands or collars off of ebay, I would feel so dirty, and i wouln't be able to stop telling them how big of a putz they are. oke:

I would hope they aren't hurting the program, but if it's a case of them hunting the birds a few days after they are banded then yeah, it probably isn't helping things much. Hard to get results when the birds don't even migrate before they get blasted. But I'm sure the feds expect that to happen with some of them. I wont lie, if I ever had a chance to hunt close to a banding location I'd do it. Just my pair of pennies.


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Some of the buddys I hunt with pounded the heck out of neck collars in one field over couple weeks got almost 30 of them. numbers from 00-99. all were banded within five miles. Just got to get lucky I guess. Buddy of mine shot a green neck band last year and it didnt have a leg band. The other bird with him had both. Anybody hear of only putting on a collar with no leg band?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

My guess would be that it somehow worked its way off. Ya never know what could happen to the thing when it's on the bird every second of every day.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Not to sure if i could have let all those collared geese go if they were coming into the dekes. Regardless, 39 collars would make one heck of a picture for the photo album


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

This is what happens when college kids run out of homework... but dont try to tell me I should have more of it, the 6 hours I had tonight was plenty.

Taken from:
Understanding Waterfowl - Banding Together
By J. Jasper Lament, Ph.D. 
(Here's a link if you want to read the whole article)

"Researchers mark many Arctic-nesting geese with color-coded plastic neck collars in addition to leg bands. Because neck collars are visible from afar, birds fitted with them can be observed and identified without being harvested. But recovery rates of neck-collared geese are roughly twice those of birds marked only with a metal leg band, probably because hunters are able to identify neck-collared birds in flight and selectively harvest them. Thus, neck collars may be very useful management tools, but they are also a liability for the birds that wear them.

Neck collar studies of geese are used to delineate wintering grounds of various subspecies and subpopulations of Canada geese. They also help managers differentiate between goose populations on their wintering grounds, as well as between migratory and resident populations. Waterfowl managers have applied this information to protect vulnerable goose populations and subspecies, such as the Atlantic Canada goose and the Aleutian cackling goose (formerly the Aleutian Canada goose), while still maximizing hunting opportunity for more abundant look-alike goose subspecies."


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

i've got to believe they were resident (aka "nuisance") birds banded/collared VERY near to where they were harvested- 39 sure is a lotta collars.... as far as collared birds NOT being leg-banded-i have never heard of that. :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

is he part of Z-Uint. you guys have to see that video 24-7 running traffic.


----------

